# 2015-2018 Silverado/Sierra Squeaking Springs



## TripleXBullies (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 18, 2018)

GM says that squeaking rear springs is a characteristic of the truck and won't do anything to actually fix the issue. The squeak is much louder in the summer and can be heard in the cab over the normal volume of the radio and vent and occurs from the flex of normal acceleration and braking. GM claims that it is sufficient for them to grease the springs periodically to keep this from happening. 

I've gotten exactly 3 days of no squeaking following one of the 4 repairs. 

Dealerships were originally replacing the springs in 2014 of the 2015 models that started having the issue. Once that proved to fix nothing, as it is bad springs that are causing the issue a Technical Service Bulletins was issue to re-torque the bolts on the rear springs.  That didn't work either, as it is the design of the springs that is causing the issue, not how they are installed, another TSB was issued to place 6 inches of grease in between the springs at the front and the back. This didn't work either, as grease washes away and before that, attracts dirt and other particles that cause the sound to be worse. Another TSB was issued with a new kind of lubricant. 

While GM claims that there is no real issue, that it's a characteristic of the truck and the springs to make noise, they have also issue numerous service bulletins that attempt to fix the issue. Why would they document a fix for something that isn't an issue? Still, now, the current marketing brochure for the 2018 Silverado explicitly states that the rear springs are tuned for noise reduction, as did the brochure for the 2017 models. These were created and printed after the issue was identified, TSBs issued and after GM began claiming that the squeak is a characteristic of the truck and the springs. IT's still on the web site and in print today that the rear springs are tuned for noise reduction.

See page 17 of the brochure.
http://www.chevrolet.com/content/dam/...

As of January 2018 I have an open complaint with the Better Business Bureau that GM is, of course, dragging their feet with and giving the same excuses for. 

GM is aware of this issue. I am sure they've had an analyst look at the frequency and severity of the issue and how many times it's gotten to the point of a breach of warranty case that actually costs them money. The analyst showed that it would cost less to shut people like me up than to do something about this manufacturing issue. I didn't buy a brand new truck to get something that sounds like a 95 F150 hitting a speed bump or worse than an old boat trailer that rusted in someone's backyard for 15 years and then bounces down the road. I also didn't buy a brand new truck so that warranted issues would get brushed away as a characteristic of the vehicle.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 18, 2018)

Could be worse. Could be late 90s early 2000s F-150 and squeak loud enough under the front end to hear it across Walmart parking lot


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 18, 2018)

It definitely could be worse. It was worse during the summer. I didn't want to ride with the windows down. And yes, it could definitely be worse than that.

My first truck was a new 98 S10. The front suspension popped like crazy. I didn't care, I was 16. Things like that don't get better with time. When I was 18 and out of warranty with 60,000 miles it was too late to do anything about it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 18, 2018)

Mine does not do it but I have heard of several that do. The last "fix" that they came up with was using a certain type of grease that Honda makes. That didn't fix it either. It must only be a real small percentage of trucks with this problem for GM not to do anymore about it


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 18, 2018)

Sting music on here had the same problem and GM ended up buying the truck back but good luck with that


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 18, 2018)

Had a 95 Dodge that did that. I finally fixed it by blowing powered graphite between all the leaf springs.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 18, 2018)

The Honda grease was used last month. I've already submitted my repurchase form to GM. Honestly, though, from what I've read since then, they take off a lot for mileage. So much so that you can probably trade it in for more than they'd give you. So I'll ask for a replacement and then trade that in to another manufacturer.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 18, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Had a 95 Dodge that did that. I finally fixed it by blowing powered graphite between all the leaf springs.


I'd absolutely do that if I had a 95 Dodge. I will not attempt to fix it myself on a 2017 anything.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 18, 2018)

TripleXBullies said:


> I'd absolutely do that if I had a 95 Dodge. I will not attempt to fix it myself on a 2017 anything.



That was in 97.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 19, 2018)

Gotcha... I'm not keen on fixing manufacturing issues on a truck under warranty.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2018)

Wonder if rubber spacers between the springs would stop it


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 19, 2018)

It has rubber spacers.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2018)

TripleXBullies said:


> It has rubber spacers.



10-4 wasn't sure. First I've heard of the problem
On a different note what bloodline are your bullies, I have razors edge/ Remy


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 19, 2018)

They were American Bulldogs. I was using OSB and some game bred dogs. I have one dog left... great granddaughter of my old dogs.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2018)

TripleXBullies said:


> They were American Bulldogs. I was using OSB and some game bred dogs. I have one dog left... great granddaughter of my old dogs.



Oh ok


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2018)

Seems like plastic spacers would fix it 

I have (kid without a father) packs on my Jeep.  S10 mixed with Cherokee leaves in the YJ pack.  They made an awful noise when I put them together due to metal on metal squealing and such.

But they stopped on their own due to dirt and rust and the like.  

Try removing the rubber and let em rust up.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 20, 2018)

Is it the actual springs squeaking...metal on metal? Or is the squeaking from the spring bushings?


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a 2014 and it squeaks pretty bad at times. I just turn the radio up lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2018)

Do not put any wd40, spray lubricant  or grease of any kind on your springs, it will trap dirt and squeak. Car washes that use that shiny stuff on your wheels can trap dirt and also make it squeek. Spray with purple stuff or a degreaser and let soak in between the springs and then pressure wash off. Powdered grahite may work but if there is no dirt between the plastic and spring it will not squeek. A hot pressure washer will help with the degreaser.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 26, 2018)

GM called me about the final repair notice today. They'll schedule that appointment in the next few days for some time next week. I assume they'll be replacing the springs as they had intended to do.


----------



## mattech (Jan 26, 2018)

Send string music a pm. He got the BBB involved and GM gave him his money back.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 30, 2018)

I did speak with Spring. I already had BBB involved to the point they needed to be. They will get back involved if they need to but at this point there's nothing they can do since GM is repairing based on the final repair notice.

They've had the springs special ordered for me for a few weeks now. Apparently they didn't get the memo that GM wanted my U bolts changed too so they have to keep it another day.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 30, 2018)

jigman29 said:


> I have a 2014 and it squeaks pretty bad at times. I just turn the radio up lol



I just traded a 2014 with 20,8-- miles on it that didn't squeak & the new one doesn't either.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 30, 2018)

My 2018 loaner with 1,xxx miles on it isn't squeaking.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 30, 2018)

TripleXBullies said:


> My 2018 loaner with 1,xxx miles on it isn't squeaking.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 31, 2018)

Welp...... that didn't take long. 
https://youtu.be/LgqvMPwgs6o


----------

